# Can't get any kernals to flash on Thunderbolt? Driving me crazy!



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

OK so I have the ROM iKream nonsense. The only sense kernals it will let me flash are IMOs 6.1 and 6.2 sense kernals. I wanted to put IMOs 5.2 sense kernal on my phone because I wanna use call recorder that records outgoing and also out going calls. I looked on here and I heard only IMOs 5.2 kernal records both ways? So I changed the radios from the MR4s to MR2.75 thinking that was the problem but it still won't let me flash these kernals. When I say flash I mean going to clockwork recovery wipe dalvik the install .zip from SD card. Please any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to Thunderbolt General as this really isn't a panic situation.


----------



## bpyazel (Sep 20, 2011)

Need to be more specific about what you mean by "it won't let me flash". Error? What error? Won't boot afterwards? Bootloop?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Read the OP for the Sense kernel : only version 6 and above work on MR4 ROMs, which is what I think you have.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Yea when I flash the kernal then when I hit reboot in recovery it goes to the splash screen but after that there is no boot animation just a black screen?? Right now I have the MR2.75 radio but Imos 5.1 sense kernal still won't flash? Do I need a different radio?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry about posting in the panic room!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

It doesn't matter what radio u use. That rom is based on the mr4 leak and so it will only work with imos. 6.1 or 6.2. They should both support call recording anyway though.

- theMichael


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Posting these if it helps? Thanks a bunch you guys!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

So this is not an MR4 ROM, so the kernels you are flashing should work. Please make sure those are sense, not AOSP kernels.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Yea I know it still just doesn't wanna work? After I flash the kernal it won't boot. I see the splash page then just a black screen? What am I doing wrong?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Did u open file explorer and click the kernel u wanted to flash? Then to CWM, then wipe dalvik and cache?but, then u say it won't go into boot animation right?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Did u open file explorer and click the kernel u wanted to flash? Then to CWM, then wipe dalvik and cache?but, then u say it won't go into boot animation right?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


What I'm doing is with the phone off ill hold the power button and the volume down together. Then on the white Revolutionary menu ill go to recovery. Then I will wipe cache then i will wipe dalvik. Then i will go to Choose install .zip from sd card. After it is done installing I'll hit reboot. Then Ill see my splash screen but that after that nothing just a black screen?? I know im flashing a sense kernal from IMO unless if its a renamed aosp?? Im trying to flash this kernal on iKReam.605.19.ROM.v1.0 Senseless.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Get 4ext recovery from the market. Use that to flash things.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

KGBxxx said:


> Get 4ext recovery from the market. Use that to flash things.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


or GooManager


----------



## atamagaokashii (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm fairly certain its just his choice of kernels/roms and not the choice of recovery. 5.x.x kernels are for Roms based off of .gingerbread releases prior to the mr4 leak and .19 ota.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Yea I think it was def because it was a .19 ROM. I actually found a different iKReaM ROM that already comes with the IMO5.2 kernal so I'm happy with this ROM I got my call recorder working both ways kinda incoming is about half the volume but its all good! Now only if I can figure out how to make the clock blue instead of white then it will be perfect!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

